# Best cereal for diarrhea?



## veniceboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

which are the best cereal for diarrhea? Any brand suggested? Better if I can buy it on amazon

Cheers

A.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I don't know that there is a "best" cereal. The thing to look for that might help with diarrhea is the amount of soluble fiber it has. That's going to bind to bile acid, which might be what's causing your particular diarrhea. Not everyone responds to cereal well, though. So you just have to try some and see for yourself.


----------



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

I prefer Rice Chex mixed with my yogurt in the morning. I find the rice binds me - doesn't hurt that it is gluten free too.


----------



## mk_ruah (Jul 10, 2014)

I've moved away from cereal as a morning routine and it really helped me. Now I start with non-grain based breakfasts - eggs, yogurt, etc.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Puffed brown rice with no added anything is what I can tolerate.


----------

